# FreeBSD 11.2 upgrade success



## unitrunker (Jul 5, 2018)

Just want to say "thank you" to the FreeBSD team, the OpenZFS team, @alanjude and vermaden.

Months ago, I installed 11.1 on a Thinkpad T440p with ZFS as the sole boot partition. Only the swap partition is not ZFS.

I used beadm(1) + ZFS as a safety net for upgrading from 11.1p9 to 11.1p10 and then to 11.2-RELEASE. Prior to each upgrade, I used beadm to make a BE (boot environment) snapshot. Upgraded to 11.2-RELEASE over the weekend with no issues. If I do hit a snag, the boot menu allows me to boot into one of the known good BEs. I tested this out so I know it works. So far, reverting to an earlier BE not been necessary but - when productivity is on the line - having a recovery plan is just good sense.

Awesome stuff. Thanks to all.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 5, 2018)

You may want to take a look on `beinstall.sh`. Currently it is just available on -CURRENT but should work fine on 11.XR (the developer forgot to MFH it). This basically wrap sysutils/beadm and automatize the process safely. 

beinstall.sh


----------

